# Pipuri Febuary 2007-November 6, 2008



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

Today has been a really challenging day for me, Reepicheep has developed some sort of neurological thing that is hindering her from using her feet. And my middle rat Pipuri passed away last night.

Pipuri was a great rat and a good friend, she was sick that day and her death was very sudden. My favorite thing about Pippi was her fondness of sitting on my shoulder while I walked around and watched TV, she always enjoyed sticking her nose in my ear and sniffing around in my hair like it was some sort of forest. And she kept right on climbing to my shoulder until I put her down for the night to watch a movie. When I was done and ready to go to bed at 11 I checked in on her and she was just gone.

I couldn't bare to move her so Michael put her in a white cloth napkin and into a shoe box and tonight we'll bury her at his fathers house.

Pipuri, I'll miss you, I love you and I hope the lord takes care of you while I'm gone.

Ashley


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss... she looks like she was adorable.


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

She was a beautiful ratty. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im so sorry. You said it was quick though, at least she didnt suffer like some do before they go. Be thankful that she didnt suffer and you got to spend quality time with her before her passing.


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss! :-[


----------



## K (Feb 14, 2009)

I know how you are feeling....what a little angel


----------

